# New Nox Arcana Music



## 22606

Another volume of _Ebonshire_, featuring four marvelous new songs. Why can't the stores play _these_ instead?


----------



## booswife02

ooo, thanks for posting Garth! very exciting


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Really, thanks for the post.


----------



## 22606

No problem. Always glad to help.


----------



## DarkhavenManor

Love Drifting Ivory, almost sounds like it could go with Midnight Syndicate's Vampyre album which we use at my house.
Thanks for the post, Garthgoyle


----------



## kprimm

wonder when this will be for sale?


----------



## 22606

This is a digital album only, like last year's edition. Did I not put the link? Sorry... http://www.amazon.com/Ebonshire-Vol...727176&sr=8-1&keywords=nox+arcana+ebonshire+2

Nice to know that so many others also have impeccable taste in music


----------



## Terrormaster

As I do with all things Nox Arcana, I picked these up when they went live. They work well with the rest of the Winter Trilogy. 

Speaking of, there seems to be a lot of Winter Holiday stuff coming from Nox Arcana the last few years. While I'll buy pretty much anything that has Vargo's stamp on it, I do so wish they'd go back to the more darker themed gothic albums. Dark Tower felt like it was their closing bookend exploring his original vision for Born of the Night from back when he worked with Midnight Syndicate. And Legion of Shadow, while a pretty good album, felt like the last few remaining unreleased pieces that didn't fit on any of their other albums. Even the winter stuff has slowed to a digital only trickle of 3-4 tracks. 

I remember when they were pushing an average of 2 albums a year. Part of me can't help to think that it was fueled by the bitter legal troubles that happened when he left Midnight Syndicate after Realm of Shadows. I remember reading somewhere where he said they stole a whole bunch of his thematic concepts. You could kind of see it early on too:

"Born of the Night" vs "The Dark Tower"
"Realm of Shadow" vs "Grimm Tales"
"Gates of Delirium" vs "Blackthorn Asylum"
"Vampyre" vs "Transylvania"
"Dungeons & Dragons" vs "Blood of the Dragon"
"The 13th Hour" vs "Darklore Manor"
"Carnival Arcane" vs "Carnival of Lost Souls"

But you could also argue these themes are universal and we've explored them for years as haunters. Meh, whatever. I love both bands for different reasons and sometimes their music compliments one another so much they often share playlists in my collection.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy

So well done!


----------



## 22606

Terrormaster said:


> ...I remember when they were pushing an average of 2 albums a year. Part of me can't help to think that it was fueled by the bitter legal troubles that happened when he left Midnight Syndicate after Realm of Shadows.


William Piotrowsi was also there at the time, which would have certainly made it easier to get more done in a shorter period. As for the bands' problems with one another, that is, at least in my opinion, between them alone, and if any fans want to choose sides, that is fully up to them. Like you stated, I also feel that their styles complement each other splendidly.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thanks! I will be picking this one up!


----------



## GraveyardDirt

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up, I'm excited to get this one


----------



## 22606

You are quite welcome. I am always pleased to see interest taken when it comes to _good_ music.


----------



## panther93

I just ordered the Blackthorn Asylum album. I did'nt know that Nox Arcana is already mentioned on this board. When I first heard about this band, I thought they were from Europe, but I was surprised they are an american band from Cleveland.


----------



## panther93

The Nox Arcana album "Blackthorn Asylum finally arrived today and I listened to it and I like it.


----------



## 22606

I got all excited when I saw the thread title, then I very quickly realized something... and not just the coincidence of being its original starter

They and Midnight Syndicate are both from Ohio. MS has new music on the way (a Christmas album), but there is no information regarding Nox Arcana releasing another anytime soon, which is a tad disappointing.


----------



## aaronmb

http://noxarcana.com/gothic.html

Oct 15


----------



## 22606

Thank you for posting that, aaronmb. As much as I like the digital Winter tunes (_Ebonshire_) that have been coming out, it is nice to see an actual album being released again.


----------



## panther93

I checked and Amazon doesn't have it listed and no pre-order.


----------



## 22606

panther93 said:


> I checked and Amazon doesn't have it listed and no pre-order.


Click the link to Nox Arcana's site...


----------



## aaronmb

Something about the cover I dont like. I think it's the reddish sky, where it would be much better if it was night with a full moon.


----------



## Alecsull

Damnnnn this is good music. I'm so ready for Halloween.


----------



## aaronmb

The digital version is on amazon now.


----------



## lizzyborden

If anyone does emusic, they have it for $5.99 http://www.emusic.com/album/nox-arcana/gothic/16250242/

Their music is usually VBR but one of my friends gave me a gift subscription that is about to expire so I'm definitely going to grab this!


----------



## 22606

I received the album today and am a little over halfway through at this point. True to form, the tracks are both eerie and elegant. _Gothic_ reminds me most of _Darklore Manor_, _Shadow of the Raven_, and _The Dark Tower_, which I would like to think is high praise.


----------



## panther93

aaronmb said:


> View attachment 261239
> 
> 
> http://noxarcana.com/gothic.html
> 
> Oct 15


I am planning to play this album on Halloween night outside handing out candy.


----------



## aaronmb

http://noxarcana.com/witch.html


----------

